# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  Misbah's innings in world cup semi final

## majidhsc

Can anybody explain what Misbah was trying to do in world cup semi final other than ensuring that Pakistan doesn't win......

----------


## majidhsc

I think Umar Gul and Misbah's performance was extremly surprising.

----------

